# Réfléchir ou refléter?



## Kiki81

Bonjour à tous!
j'ai un doute que je ne réussis pas à dénouer: dans la phrase "la façon de conduire sa vie doit RIFLETTERE son âme", il vaut mieux utiliser refléter?
Pourriez-vous m'expliquer quelle est la différence sémantique entre réfléchir et refléter?
Merci!!!


----------



## Corsicum

Bonjour et bienvenue sur wr
Oui, pour ce contexte c’est de « _refléter_ » qu’il est question et qu'il faut utiliser :
_La conduite reflète, elle est à l’image de…_
_La conduite doit refléte__r _ou_ la conduite doit être à l’image de l’âme_

Un miroir réfléchit un rayon de lumière, il reflète une image.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/refleter
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/reflechir


----------



## Kiki81

Merci beaucoup!!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

In senso proprio, vanno bene sia réfléchir che refléter. In senso figurato, solo refléter.


----------



## Kiki81

matoupaschat said:


> In senso proprio, vanno bene sia réfléchir che refléter. In senso figurato, solo refléter.



J'ai bien compris maintenant,merci!


----------

